# Glass Jar Thumbnails Grow-Out Tank



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are a couple photos of my new glass jar thumbnail grow-out tank. It is around 2 gallons so it will be better than their previous small grow-out tank. Once it grows in a bit it will be awesome to get my baby froglets in there and put it on our coffee table! 

Previous grow out tank:




































After 1st misting:


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You forgot to mention where you found this, I am assuming it was walmart where they are only $10.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you have pictures of the top as well?


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

I found it at Target. It was around $15. I can get some photos of the lid as well. The lid is pretty heavy duty that came with it.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

never would've thought of froglets as a centerpiece...lol Actually, it might help overcome shyness...but having enough cover would reduce stress...what an interesting idea....


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there any ventilation? That's a cool idea, not practical for all my froglets but for 2 it'd be neat.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Judy- I was kinda hoping that it would help them become more bold, while still providing enough cover so it would be on their own time. I have since added some leaf litter for them. 

ngeno626- There is no ventilation. I am hoping with opening the lid twice a day that should suffice. I don't have that many froglets so it should hopefully work pretty well for the couple I have at a time. 

I forgot to take a photo of the lid this morning so I will do that tonight.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

i want to put one of these in my office but Im typically out of the office on the weekends, I don't want to come in Monday to a dead froglet - I guess the live plants would help with that but the 0 air flow still kind of scares me


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah, my original grow-out tank for these guys is smaller than this & less planted and they seem to do alright. I actually left them for 1.5 weeks last month and had no problems with no ventilation.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You could buy a sheet of open cell foam and cut out circles or strips and put them around the top to create ventilation. One other person was using these before and didn't seem to have a problem.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the idea of a glass lid - plus I don't think my bosses would like it if it only had a piece of 'paper' on top


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is what the lid looks like.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

im going to try it this coming weekend - hopefully I don't get fired


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

As long as the temps are right and you open once a day I do not see a problem with it. I have had a 10x10x10 square viv going for years on my wife's desk. The orange sirensis haven't kicked the bucket yet and it has a totally sealed glass lid. She does open it to feed him every other day and on the days she does not feed she just opens the lid for a few seconds and mist if needed.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought about bringing one of these to my work when the temperatures get nicer outside. Not sure how my boss would feel about it either, but I think I would get nothing done!


----------

